# metro air force dryer vs. shop vac??



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

what is the difference since you can use the shop vac as a blower...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Not nearly powerful enough.
Purchase the blower with the most power that you can afford.
The K9 III is fantastic and was worth every penny.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

The shop vac is not very powerful as a blower. Because the Metro concentrates the air flow, it works much better as a doggie dryer than the shop vac.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Freestep said:


> The shop vac is not very powerful as a blower. Because the Metro concentrates the air flow, it works much better as a doggie dryer than the shop vac.


Freestep, what are the two different nozzles used for? Right now I only have the cone one attached.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

The flat nozzle is for dogs with long, silky hair that has a tendency to tangle at the ends. To be honest, I rarely use the flat nozzle. I find that the cone works best for 99.8% of what I do.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

class3204 said:


> what is the difference since you can use the shop vac as a blower...


I think the difference is a couple hundred bucks  I'm sure the metro driers are much more efficient but the price is holding me back since I only have one dog. I have more time than money.


----------

